# The Gospel in One Sentence



## Scott

I see allot of definitions of the the Gospel from various quarters. Please post your one-sentence definitions.

[Edited on 10-3-2005 by Scott]


----------



## Bladestunner316

damned sinner needs Christ to be reconciled with the Father.


----------



## raderag

Romans 5:7For one will scarcely die for a righteous person--though perhaps for a good person one would dare even to die-- 8but God shows his love for us in that while we were still sinners, Christ died for us.


----------



## Saiph

The Lamb slain before the foundation of the world.


----------



## RamistThomist

dragon-killing


----------



## Here2learn

Christ saves sinners


----------



## JohnV

I don't rant often, but I did some research today, and I have to let off some pent-up steam. I hope you take this with some equanimity. 

If I can't put the gospel down in one sentence, am I poor at theology? 

I would think that the word "atonement" would have to be in it. The words "by faith", and "by grace", and "through promise"; and the major details of the atonement would have to be in that one sentence. I also recall the twelve gospel basics that we find in the Apostles' Creed, and the urgency of the Athanasian Creed in confessing all three persons as God equally and distinctly. I am aware of the licence in our day of allowing from the pulpit anything that comes into a preacher's head, as long as it does not disagree with the wording of Scripture or the Confessions, as if that were sufficient to prove that Christ taught those notions too, simply because they cannot be disproved. So there would have to be something in that sentence about the closedness of the canon, the de-equivocation of the gospel. 

What more can I say, for there are many more things I could point out. I'm afraid that it is my lack of language skills rather than a lack of theological knowledge that would keep me from putting all this down in one sentence. All one needs is zeal, an orthodox theology, and a following, and he can claim God's calling to any endeavour he himself thinks is important. Usually, though, one sentence is about all the coverage the gospel gets in those cases; the rest is all argumentation for a cause of some sort, which far outweighs the real weighty stuff of the gospel. 

OK, that was it. 

I think I know what Scott is aiming for, and I too am interested in what people submit.


----------



## Larry Hughes

Well this is not mine and its not one sentence, but as I read it to my wife I said, "A true and good Gospel preacher/teacher can pack a lot very simply into very few words that really set forth the teaching." This quote, below does just that. --Ldh

"œThis doctrine is what makes Christianity Christianity. You´ve got to get across that the righteousness that saves isn´t a change in the human heart, it´s a declared sentence, "œI declare you innocent." And we say, "œBut I´m not innocent, I´m guilty as sin!" But the judge says, "œI know, but I didn´t say that, I said I declare you innocent." That´s what Christianity is. It´s a declaration of innocence based on another´s righteousness, and reckoned to you as if it were yours." -Dr. Rod Rosenbladt


----------



## Scott

It is interesting that almost all Christians groups, including Catholics, could affirm what most on the list have defined as the gospel (excepting Larry).


----------



## DTK

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> It is interesting that almost all Christians groups, including Catholics, could affirm what most on the list have defined as the gospel (excepting Larry).



Scott,

I didn't post, but perhaps this comment is a little unfair. After all, you did ask for it to be summed up in one sentence, and the only exception you mentioned was not limited to one sentence. Perhaps, you can offer a one sentence expression that distinguishes the gospel from a distinctively Reformed perspective. 

Blessings,
DTK


----------



## RamistThomist

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> It is interesting that almost all Christians groups, including Catholics, could affirm what most on the list have defined as the gospel (excepting Larry).



How many Catholics do you know who would agree with "dragon-killing?"


----------



## fredtgreco

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Scott_
> It is interesting that almost all Christians groups, including Catholics, could affirm what most on the list have defined as the gospel (excepting Larry).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many Catholics do you know who would agree with "dragon-killing?"
Click to expand...


Every single one could affirm it.


----------



## Saiph

The hearing of the gospel is a gift, the receiving of it is a gift, and the understanding of it is a gift.

One does not necessarily need to understand justification by faith to be a recipient of it. Yet, I do agree with Augustine, that understanding will be its reward.


----------



## Scott

The church covenant by which members join a PCA congregation reads (all require "yes" answers):

1. Do you acknowledge yourselves to be sinners in the sight of God, justly deserving His displeasure, and without hope save in His sovereign mercy?
2. Do you believe in the Lord Jesus Christ as the Son of God, and Savior of sinners, and do you receive and rest upon Him alone for salvation as He is offered in the Gospel?
3. Do you now resolve and promise, in humble reliance upon the grace of the Holy Spirit, that you will endeavor to live as becomes the followers of Christ?
4. Do you promise to support the Church in its worship and work to the best of your ability?
5. Do you submit yourselves to the government and discipline of the Church, and promise to study its purity and peace?

Presuming that the PCA is getting at assuring that the new member upholds the gospel, a one-sentence statement might go something like this:

"Christ died for sinners so that they might be saved by receiving and resting on Him alone for salvation as He is offered in the scriptures." 

Would seem to (inciompletely - but this is just one sentence) encapsulate the thoughts of the BCO. The "receiving and resting" language is from the confessional statement of what faith is.


----------



## DTK

> "Christ died for sinners so that they might be saved by receiving and resting on Him alone for salvation as He is offered in the scriptures."


Scott,

I think that this is an excellent, single sentence expression of the Gospel, and, moreover, one that no Roman Catholic can consistently affirm. Why? Because any knowledgeable Roman Catholic will tell you that every official dogma of their communion is _de facto_ part of the "Gospel." Therefore, such dogmas as the Marian and papal infallibility are extrabiblical in nature, and thus a "Gospel" which is in conflict with the Scriptures.

I would like to offer a one sentence expression of the gospel...


> For I delivered to you first of all that which I also received: that Christ died for our sins according to the Scriptures, 4 and that He was buried, and that He rose again the third day according to the Scriptures, 5 and that He was seen by Cephas, then by the twelve.
> 1 Cor 15:3-5.


Now, that is a multi-versed answer, but nonetheless one sentence in which Paul sums up the Gospel. Indeed, more biblical details and facts could be added, but it does encapsulate in one sentence a very biblical definition, as it were, and one which Roman Catholics *cannot consistently* affirm for reasons such as stated above.

Great answer!
DTK

[Edited on 10-6-2005 by DTK]


----------



## Saiph

DTK posits:



> For I delivered to you first of all that which I also received: that Christ died for our sins according to the Scriptures, 4 and that He was buried, and that He rose again the third day according to the Scriptures, 5 and that He was seen by Cephas, then by the twelve.
> 1 Cor 15:3-5.



I agree wholeheartedly, but it leaves out the precious little idea of sola fide does it not??

To me, sola fide is not the gospel, but how it is properly received.


----------



## DTK

> _Originally posted by Saiph_
> DTK posits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For I delivered to you first of all that which I also received: that Christ died for our sins according to the Scriptures, 4 and that He was buried, and that He rose again the third day according to the Scriptures, 5 and that He was seen by Cephas, then by the twelve.
> 1 Cor 15:3-5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree wholeheartedly, but it leaves out the precious little idea of sola fide does it not??
> 
> To me, sola fide is not the gospel, but how it is properly received.
Click to expand...

Yes, as I noted earlier, "Indeed, more biblical details and facts could be added," but as it stands, in terms of an indicative definition of the Gospel, it meets the qualifications requested. To speak of _sola fide_ moves us from an indicative statement of the Gospel to an imperative statement of how that Gospel, so defined, must be embraced. Paul goes on to insist elsewhere, imperatively, that the Gospel so offered fully and freely must be embraced by faith. 

Thus the first is an indicative statement of the gospel, while _sola fide_ is an imperative statement of the Gospel.

Blessings,
DTK


----------



## Scott

I'll tell you what got me thinking about this. An OPC minister had an article in which he said: "The gospel is the good news of the birth, life, deeds, teachings, sufferings, death and resurrection of Jesus." I wondered how others would make a similar one sentence statement.

DTK: Agreed that 1 Cor. 15 is a great place to go. It is where I would go too if looking for a biblical summary (and it does meet the one sentence requirement  ).


----------



## Robin

1 Corinthians 15:1--4


Now I would remind you, brothers, of the gospel I preached to you, which you received, in which you stand, and by which you are being saved, if you hold fast to the word I preached to you--unless you believed in vain. 


For I delivered to you as of first importance what I also received: that *Christ died for our sins in accordance with the Scriptures, that he was buried, that he was raised on the third day in accordance with the Scriptures*......


Robin


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

> _Originally posted by Robin_
> 1 Corinthians 15:1--4
> 
> 
> Now I would remind you, brothers, of the gospel I preached to you, which you received, in which you stand, and by which you are being saved, if you hold fast to the word I preached to you--unless you believed in vain.
> 
> 
> For I delivered to you as of first importance what I also received: that *Christ died for our sins in accordance with the Scriptures, that he was buried, that he was raised on the third day in accordance with the Scriptures*......
> 
> 
> Robin


----------



## Scott

1 Tim. 3:16 is also a good candidate for a one sentence statement of the gospel. 

"And without controversy great is the mystery of godliness: 
God was manifested in the flesh, 
Justified in the Spirit, 
Seen by angels, 
Preached among the Gentiles, 
Believed on in the world, 
Received up in glory."


----------



## piningforChrist

THIS IS SOOO PRECIOUS:

18 For Christ also suffered once for sins, the righteous for the unrighteous, that he might bring us to God, being put to death in the flesh but made alive in the spirit, 19 in which he went and proclaimed to the spirits in prison, 20 because they formerly did not obey, when God's patience waited in the days of Noah, while the ark was being prepared, in which a few, that is, eight persons, were brought safely through water. 21 Baptism, which corresponds to this, now saves you, not as a removal of dirt from the body but as an appeal to God for a good conscience, through the resurrection of Jesus Christ, 22 who has gone into heaven and is at the right hand of God, with angels, authorities, and powers having been subjected to him. -1 Peter 3:18-22

Can anyone think of more Scripture texts that declare the gospel in full measure?

[Edited on 11-3-2005 by piningforChrist]


----------



## piningforChrist

I THINK THIS THREAD SHOULD BE SORT OF A PERPETUAL TRADITION!


----------



## Scott

While not one sentence, the Heidelberg Catechism has an interesting answer. I was reading the catechism yesterday and I thought this was useful. It sounds like the Heidelberg Catechism treats the content of gospel as extensive, and the Apostles' Creed is only a summary.

Question 22. What is then necessary for a christian to believe? 
Answer. All things [j] promised us in the gospel, which the articles of our catholic undoubted christian faith briefly teach us. 

Question 23. What are these articles? 
Answer. 
I believe in God the Father, Almighty, Maker of heaven and earth: 
And in Jesus Christ, his only begotten Son, our Lord: 
Who was conceived by the Holy Ghost, born of the Virgin Mary: 
Suffered under Pontius Pilate; was crucified, dead, and buried: He descended into hell: 
The third day he rose again from the dead: 
He ascended into heaven, and sitteth at the right hand of God the Father Almighty: 
From thence he shall come to judge the quick and the dead: 
I believe in the Holy Ghost: 
I believe an holy catholic church: the communion of saints: 
The forgiveness of sins: 
The resurrection of the body: 
And the life everlasting. AMEN.


----------



## rjlynam

How's this?

1 Timothy 1:15
The saying is trustworthy and deserving of full acceptance, that Christ Jesus came into the world to save sinners, of whom I am the foremost.


----------



## Civbert

The Gospel is: that Jesus Christ, who is fully man and, along with the Father and Holy Ghost, is fully God, and the only begotten Son of God, did die to redeem the elect from their sins and have everlasting life with God; and that faith in Jesus is the sole instrument of that salvation; and that faith is itself a gift from God, freely given to those who God calls to salvation. 

It's a bit awkward, but it's one compound sentence, and it covers the basics. I'm sure there's a better way to put it.


----------



## fivepointcalvinist

Rom 10:9 that if you confess with your mouth Jesus {as} Lord, and believe in your heart that God raised Him from the dead, you will be saved;


----------



## Semper Fidelis

God, who is rich in mercy, while we were still dead in trespasses, sent His only Son, Christ Jesus, to die for the ungodly to make us alive together in Christ and save us by His grace through our faith in Him.


----------



## Ivan

How about the Gospel in one word...Jesus.


----------



## non dignus

Jesus Christ, the only true God, saves all whom He calls to faith in His perfect life, death, and resurrection.


----------

